# FINGER BLISTERS



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think the subject of finger blisters, on the pouch hand, has been discussed before. I expect all of us have had a blister problem at one time or another therefore the subject needs exposure.

Here are my thoughts on the subject:
The stronger the bands the quicker the blister develops.
Blisters develop quicker when the rough side of the pouch leather is facing outward.
Long practice sessions, or too frequent sessions, can cause blisters.

Some of the things that I have tried to prevent or treat blisters:
Stop shooting at the first sign of slight irritation in the pouch finger. If I must continue the shooting, I wrap the index finger with a band-aid. Even after a blister develops I find that wrapping it with a ban-aid prevents further irritation and injury. When I anticipate a long shooting session I tape my finger before I start shooting. I have tried various types of tape but have found that black electrician's tape works as well as any. Also, the electrician's tape fairly closely duplicates the friction of the bare finger so the pouch release is not changed significantly. I have also had moderate success using a piece of thin leather attached to the middle finger (with a hole) and wrapped around the index finger.

I would like to hear about other shooter's blister problems and solutions.
Jack


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Alternatively, you can go through the pain phase and live with blisters until you develop callouses.

I have done that, and it did put an end to blisters for good. Even if you don't shoot for a few weeks the callous stays.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't shot enough lately to develop blisters, nor have I tried this myself, but it occurs to me that an archer's glove (aka a "finger glove") might do in a pinch (pun intended). They can usually be had in suede for under $20.










The chief drawback (again, pun intended) is that it only protects the middle three fingers, and doesnt help the thumb.

EDIT: theoretically, you could simply cut off the 3rd finger protector, and shorten one of the remaining two, and wear it over the index and thumb. However, that'd probably interfere with reloading. Someone out there as probably invented a sling release doohickey ... I'm just feeling too lazy to look at the moment.



> Alternatively, you can go through the pain phase and live with blisters until you develop callouses.


Agreed.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about the tape, Jack.

I guess I've never shot enough to get those blisters, but if I ever decide to shoot 9 1/2 hours, you will bet I will be taping up.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never encountered this problem, but then again I shoot 16lb bands. I would suggest gloves...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I just realised, I've made over 1000 posts...


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

congratulations on the active posting, sam.

i usually find your thoughts interesting and insightful.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

wd40 said:


> congratulations on the active posting, sam.
> 
> i usually find your thoughts interesting and insightful.


Thanks, hopefully not too proactive!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a nice callus on my finger from shooting but I still put a Band-Aid on if I expect to shoot a lot. The best kind,I've found, are the tan fabric ones. Put the thick (cotton) side away from the pouch touching side( although I've used them all ways and had no problems). Works great! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thankfully, my work installing, sanding and finishing wood floors had my fingers prepared when I took up slingshots. I agree with Joerg, if one can develop the callous and not stay away too long, Yahooo. No blisters !!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I used white athletic tape this past Saturday for my marathon practice.

Worked well. Hard to get sticky feeling off afterwards. I'll try the band-aid
this coming weekend.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still getting a lot of blisters and painful tendons from sanding.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

One method for the sanding is to cut belt sanding belts into strips. Coincidently I was going to share this with someone before I did, I happened to watch one of the videos of Rufus Hussey and saw that is what he was using also, long strips of sanding belts.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> One method for the sanding is to cut belt sanding belts into strips. Coincidently I was going to share this with someone before I did, I happened to watch one of the videos of Rufus Hussey and saw that is what he was using also, long strips of sanding belts.


To reduce the friction incurred?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> One method for the sanding is to cut belt sanding belts into strips. Coincidently I was going to share this with someone before I did, I happened to watch one of the videos of Rufus Hussey and saw that is what he was using also, long strips of sanding belts.


To reduce the friction incurred?








[/quote]

RE; Dans comment about sanding. I neglected to reply directly to his comment about blisters, tendons and sanding.

The way these posts veer off the original subject. Sorry Jack.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never encountered a blister or even a sore finger and have shot a bunch. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tex,

You da' Man!!!!!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I regret to say that I have not shot enough to experience such a malady, but, I wish I could.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive never had this problem and shoot for hours some days


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i shoot for hours every day and never got a blister,but i have thick calluses on both hands.


----------

